# Vintage Nunchucks



## IMQUEENB (Apr 15, 2015)

hello. Im not sure this is the right place for this but i came across a beautiful set of vintage nunchucks - 50's - probably oak. I cannot sell them on my ebay site  and i tried locally but only got some scary responses. Any suggestions? They are 12" and the patina is awesome. Thank you. Someone that collects would appreciate.


----------



## elder999 (Apr 15, 2015)

IMQUEENB said:


> hello. Im not sure this is the right place for this but i came across a beautiful set of vintage nunchucks - 50's - probably oak. I cannot sell them on my ebay site  and i tried locally but only got some scary responses. Any suggestions? They are 12" and the patina is awesome. Thank you. Someone that collects would appreciate.



They *are probably* "vintage,"  but are likely from the 70's or 80's. They have Dolan's U-swivels, patented by Douglas Dolan of Dolan's Sports in NJ, patent  #4017073 in January 1976.

Nobody makes those swivels anymore, as far as I know, and some of them-just the swivels-go for $100....these likely wouldn't because of the patina thay you're admiring...

EDIT: History of the U-Swivel   I guess somebody makes the swivels and improved on them.....and supports pretty much everything I said, as well....


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 15, 2015)

I didn't know that "patina" and "rust" were synonyms...


----------



## hoshin1600 (Apr 15, 2015)

The swivels alone... $100. ?  I gave away a few pairs....now my wallet is sad.
At least I kept 2 pair for my self. I guess they must be vintage too,    because I know I bought them in the 80,s before  Senator Kennedy made them illegal here.  
and mine are still in perfect condition.
Sorry... I wouldn't even pay the shipping for those.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Apr 15, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> I didn't know that "patina" and "rust" were synonyms...


Yeah it looks like they were originally black but the coating wore off.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Apr 15, 2015)

And a word of caution to the OP..
I'm not 100 %sure in this instance but depending on who and where you sell them and ship them,  it's possibly a federal crime to do so.


----------



## Buka (Apr 15, 2015)

Welcome aboard, bro.

Yeah, what Hoshin said above. That should be seriously considered. (I didn't think of that when I read the OP)


----------



## donald1 (Apr 16, 2015)

Interesting, thought id also greet you,

Hello welcome to martial talk


----------



## oftheherd1 (Apr 16, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> I didn't know that "patina" and "rust" were synonyms...



Obviously a fairly experienced ebay seller or lurker.  Got the "vintage" part, but forgot the "rare" part.


----------



## Carol (Apr 17, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> I didn't know that "patina" and "rust" were synonyms...



They are indeed, patina refers to many types of metal reactions.  If the Statue of Liberty were rusted copper, she would be red in color. 

However, she is out in a body of salt (NaCl) water (H20) 

This reacts with her copper (Cu) to form hydrated cupric chloride (CuCl2*2(H20))  -- which is blue green.  And a wee bit more complex than simple rust.


----------



## yak sao (Apr 18, 2015)

Carol said:


> They are indeed, patina refers to many types of metal reactions.  If the Statue of Liberty were rusted copper, she would be red in color.
> 
> However, she is out in a body of salt (NaCl) water (H20)
> 
> This reacts with her copper (Cu) to form hydrated cupric chloride (CuCl2*2(H20))  -- which is blue green.  And a wee bit more complex than simple rust.




I love it when you talk like that


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 18, 2015)

Carol said:


> patina refers to many types of metal reactions




What about wood though, I've not heard of it being used to describe metal before (not into metals lol but like antique wood) but have heard it used to describe the deep shine on wood that comes from centuries of polishing and use.
Must admit I thought the metal was just rust which was unappealing.


----------



## Carol (Apr 18, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> What about wood though, I've not heard of it being used to describe metal before (not into metals lol but like antique wood) but have heard it used to describe the deep shine on wood that comes from centuries of polishing and use.
> Must admit I thought the metal was just rust which was unappealing.



Yes!  As unintuitive as it sounds, it is the same thing - a surface layer created by a chemical reaction over time.

Stonework can have patina as well.  Its said that the White Mountains of New Hampshire got their name from the snow, or their light color, or both.  The light color of the rock comes from a feldspar called anorthosite.  Yes, A-north-o-site  

Anorthosite was a very desireable rock for cobblestone streets as it wws exceptionally durable. 

There are trace minerals In the anorthosite that become unstable in New England weather.     When they weather and decompose, they form a lovely brown patina like you see on this church:


----------



## IMQUEENB (Apr 19, 2015)

hoshin1600 said:


> The swivels alone... $100. ?  I gave away a few pairs....now my wallet is sad.
> At least I kept 2 pair for my self. I guess they must be vintage too,    because I know I bought them in the 80,s before  Senator Kennedy made them illegal here.
> and mine are still in perfect condition.
> Sorry... I wouldn't even pay the shipping for those.





oftheherd1 said:


> Obviously a fairly experienced ebay seller or lurker.  Got the "vintage" part, but forgot the "rare" part.


----------



## IMQUEENB (Apr 19, 2015)

This is great info. I shouldn't have posted here because of the reference to selling - however, you've all been great in the information/history department. To some, rust is a patina. Just sayin. thank you


----------



## IMQUEENB (Apr 19, 2015)

hoshin1600 said:


> And a word of caution to the OP..
> I'm not 100 %sure in this instance but depending on who and where you sell them and ship them,  it's possibly a federal crime to do so.



This is exactly what I need to know. Yes, I am a fairly new ebay seller but I have no idea about this item.  I found it at an estate sale in a box - in garage that had not seen the light of day in many years. Appreciate the info.


----------



## SteyrAUG (Jul 12, 2015)

Hate to start my first post by saying everyone is wrong...but everyone is wrong.

Those are NOT Dolan's and they certainly are not 1950s vintage or anything close.

They are a pair of ball bearing swivel nuchaku "speed chucks" which were first offered in 1978 by Asian World of Martial Arts. The specific model in question is likely a No. 6 and they appear to be a half pin (bottom ridge cap) which dates them to around 1980-1981.

You can find listings for most manufacturers here:

Vintage Nunchaku Advertisements Facebook


----------



## SteyrAUG (Jul 13, 2015)

Also here is an example of Dolan's nunchaku, including swivel chain models.






While there may have briefly been a time when Dolan's swivels alone sold for $100 during the early days of unregulated ebay, those times are gone. Without a regular market for them, it is impossible to establish collector prices and those devoted to collecting vintage nunchaku are a very small group.

I have bought incredibly rare examples for as low as $35 and I'd paid as much as $75 for a pair of 14" cocobolo swivel chain octagons. I have nunchaku so rare they were produced for less than 6 months but I'd have a hard time selling them for $35 because almost nobody knows what they are, fewer people care and there is no established collectors market.

But the history of the Dolan's U Swivel does make a fantastic marketing tool for Woodall's custom to sell "their version" of the Dolan's U swivel for more than $100.


----------



## elder999 (Jul 13, 2015)

SteyrAUG said:


> Also here is an example of Dolan's nunchaku, including swivel chain models.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weapons on white tile! Where have I seen that before?


----------



## SteyrAUG (Jul 13, 2015)

Yeah, I get around.


----------

